# Have to brag on my girls



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

First off, I know I have done everything wrong...That said, my puppies have done wonderfully. First off, I got 2 littermate sisters at 8 weeks.  Then, I put them straight out with the goats, 24/7 (except for when they were going through the fence and had to be in puppy Ft. Knox. They were with 2 week old kids unattended. They lived with each other, never separated, until last week at 9 months old. They are fine with their separate pastures (I think partially because they didn't really like each other.) So far haven't had any predator problems, moved to a coyote area about 3-4 months ago.

Just had to brag on my girls awesomeness despite having an inept owner.

BTW, they are 50/50 GP/Anatolian.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

good job girls


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :hi5: :hi5: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:stars: :clap: :stars: :clap:


----------

